# 2020 ready and hungry (morells on my mind



## Michael R Hollen

Hello everyone, just want to say good luck to all who share this elusive hobby, Im Already dreaming of the great morell and see them every time i close my eyes lol


----------



## Old Elm

Michael R Hollen said:


> Hello everyone, just want to say good luck to all who share this elusive hobby, Im Already dreaming of the great morell and see them every time i close my eyes lol
> View attachment 26456
> View attachment 26456
> View attachment 26458
> View attachment 26456
> View attachment 26458


Looking good, Enjoy.


----------

